# Any ideas?



## Huskerquimby1 (9 mo ago)

Picked up this spreader as it's a little taller which is great on back but I cannot find a model for it anywhere. Anyone seen one or have an idea of the model #?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like a high end series spreader from the wheels. Maybe a smaller counterpart to the old R8A (the equivalent to which is now the SR2000). Or maybe not even a fertilizer spreader. Does it look like it was intended for fertilizer? How much does it hold?


----------



## Huskerquimby1 (9 mo ago)

Appears to be a fertilizer spreader, hoper is approx 75lbs. I would assume another manufacture made it for Scott's but there is not a model number anywhere nor any other distinguishing marks.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I have not seen this before, but what do the three levers do?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I wonder if this is a true mainstream pro product, or something a large lawn service company had designed specially for them.

@osuturfman, ever seen this one?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

never seen that before and ive been on several sites for almost 10 years.


----------

